# GZK bands(0.72mm) review



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's a little review I did on these bands a while back. I really love them, they have lasted me over 1,000 shots per bandset and are super snappy. Having shot it over 3 weeks now, I have found the fastest set up for 3/8 steel to be 7/8" to 5/8" tapered with a nice and light draw weight.

Please note that these come in 3 thicknesses:

0.66mm
0.72mm
0.80mm

I have only tried the 0.72mm. I can't speak for the other two sizes.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good testimonial Berk. *


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Good testimonial Berk. *


Thanks Ward! I appreciate it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy these? He gave this link: https://weidian.com/...&ifr=shopdetail but it isn't in English.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice bro

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Good stuff


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Cheers mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

